# Berried Shrimp not moving. Is this normal?



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi atom, it's very likely the berried cherry female is molting and getting ready to shed her exoskeleton. So once she does, there will be a white piece of her old shell laying around and she will be back to normal.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Too bad if she does molt she'll leave the eggs behind as well lol ._.

Maybe check your parameters for good measure.

I wouldn't concern too much. One of my berried shrimps once hung off a floating plant for hours and was fine the next day just eating lol.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

So they can't molt and keep their eggs? She still hasn't moved but I know she is still alive. 

Just wondering if shrimp give birth in seclusion or out in the open? Anyone seen shrimp hatch?

Thanks!


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

You can see them hatch here lol (not often will you catch a shrimp molt or hatch their eggs):





and when they molt the eggs will stick onto the exoskeleton ._. they won't keep their eggs


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Berried shrimp tend to hide or sit very still right before hatching. I've had shrimp literally not want to move for 48 hours while they are hatching babies (and yes, some of my shrimp take almost 48 hours for all babies to hatch).


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Berried shrimp are shy like Wicca said, I have had berried ones never come out until they drop their eggs


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe they are in the process of hatching the babies, you just have to get a real close look at what she's doing, but don't scare her!


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

+1 shrimp hide when berried


I never ever see berried shrimp in my tanks anymore but I always see bunches of babies.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

She's moving around again today, but definitely fewer eggs on her than before.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

atom said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> She's moving around again today, but definitely fewer eggs on her than before.


If you see some black dots on the egg area when she's moving around, don't give it much thought, because she might've gave birth when hiding, then got spooked and started wandering around...


----------

